# Windows drilling Enterprise 1701-D



## blackbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi all
I am new here and I would like to ask about the best way of drilling out windows for my project of the enterprise 1701-D scale1:650
do you use a file or power drill and use the bits with side force I am not having much luck making it all even. Anyway any help would be very appreciated 
Thanks Blackbeard


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

There's no quick and easy way to drill out those blasted elongated windows. What I did on my D and E was to use a pin vise and drill a hole at the top and bottom of each window. Then with a sawing action with the drill bit go back and forth to connect the holes. Then, if any looked wonky, clean them up with the tip of an Xacto blade.

Oh, and where did you get a 1/650 Enterprise D? The only one I know of was done by Richard Long and never fully finished I believe.

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=8493


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I liked slowly grinding with a Dremel from the back. _(Really?)_ But you have to stop just before you break through. You might want to use a light shining through the plastic from the back and view from the front. Then you gently sand from the back until you break through. 

The advantage is: the resulting hole matches the manufactured shape of the inset window if you do it right. The disadvantage is: if you go too fast you risk making the hole too big. 

The advantage of Robiwon's way is that you can drill slightly smaller holes, then clean up with a file. 

It depends on how you like to work, I think.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Are you going to light your E-D??? If not you may want to consider a colored pencil to replicate lit windows instead of drilling out all those windows.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> Are you going to light your E-D??? If not you may want to consider a colored pencil to replicate lit windows instead of drilling out all those windows.


Did you mean to say "unlit" windows?


----------



## blackbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

@ robiwon I found it on eBay it is an older model also its AMT i here 1:650 is the same as 1:1400


----------



## blackbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies I do want to lite it and I see it will take some time not some lots of time


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

blackbeard said:


> @ robiwon I found it on eBay it is an older model also its AMT i here 1:650 is the same as 1:1400


Not quite! A 1/650 Enterprise D would be about 4 feet long!


----------



## blackbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

I see that would have been over the top!! No it says on the box 1:650 18" long


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

A lot of folks are using this small (slow rpm) drill:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J46WZ4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2ZIQHGNSRF0E3&coliid=I2CDLJ80EESSPO

And they add this chuck to it for really small bits:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000302ZV/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2ZIQHGNSRF0E3&coliid=I1NJVDVOR54RJ7

The drill comes as a kit so you have to put it together, but it is a snap.




Doug


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

blackbeard said:


> I see that would have been over the top!! No it says on the box 1:650 18" long


Is it an AMT/ERTL kit??? If so they had a bad habit of putting 1/650 scale on a few of their Trek kits even though none of them are really 1/650 scale.
And Trekkriffic no I did not mean to say unlit windows.


----------



## blackbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

This site is amazing I am just saying the help from all not only the replies from members but the links you put with the post I finally see I don't have a 1:650 scale so what scale am I working with????


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

If it's an 18 inch Enterprise D from Star Trek the Next Generation, it's 1/1400. If it's an 18 inch long Enterprise from the Original Series, it's 1/650. Can you post a picture?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

redline hunter said:


> A lot of folks are using this small (slow rpm) drill:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J46WZ4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2ZIQHGNSRF0E3&coliid=I2CDLJ80EESSPO
> 
> And they add this chuck to it for really small bits:
> ...


What!? I've been hand drilling for over a year now! Gonna have to get one of those :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

blackbeard said:


> This site is amazing I am just saying the help from all not only the replies from members but the links you put with the post I finally see I don't have a 1:650 scale so what scale am I working with????


What you have, I'm willing to bet you, is a 'Generations' release of the 1/1400 'D'.

AMT/Ertl in all their wisdom, wantonly changed the 'scale' on the box from the accurate 1/1400, to 1/650.

Also....... as a side note...... There are no 1/650 Star Trek kits out there.
The original 18" kit and Klingon kit are actually 1/635.
Somewhere along the way, the number got rounded up to 1/650.


There are some options.
You CAN, make a really nice model without lights if you want to.
Paint the windows white-ish/Black-ish.
That was my first go around with this kit, and I simulated the warp glow with shades of white to blue.

If your an in-experienced or impatient modeler, you may simply wreck the kit or get discouraged and never finish it by trying to drill out all those windows and some of them are very small.

Another option, is to get the clear kit.
Since your going to have to fill in all those windows with a clear medium anyway, this kit already has you through the hard part.

good luck.


----------



## blackbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

I really have my hart set on llights since I have been buying all kinds of lights already I am not experience modeler but I am good with my hands I actually do song bird woodcarving I always wanted to do the enterprise so what do you mean clear medium fill in windows and what can be used .. I know I am asking a lot so thanks for your help


----------



## blackbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

robiwon said:


> If it's an 18 inch Enterprise D from Star Trek the Next Generation, it's 1/1400. If it's an 18 inch long Enterprise from the Original Series, it's 1/650. Can you post a picture?


I am turkey hunting right now when i get back i will post it is still in the box i just started it have to take pictures and try to post


----------



## blackbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

I also am looking for decent micro drill bits and files???


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Micro drill bit set.
Files.
Clear medium to fill in windows like Micro-scale krystal clear.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

blackbeard said:


> I also am looking for decent micro drill bits and files???


A good place for precision modeling tools:

http://www.micromark.com/

They carry a good assortment of fine files, drill bits, drills and pin vices.

http://www.micromark.com/ProductSummary.aspx?DeptID=1119&map=web

http://www.micromark.com/drill-bits.html

You can also find many of these types of drill bits, files and tools at your local Harbor Freight store.


----------



## blackbeard (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks
Trek Ace


----------

